

Three things every entrepreneur must know... - blored

1) Lists like these are just link bait.<p>2) Working won't get you girls.<p>3) It's hard.
======
jamongkad
I'd like to highlight number 3, it's harder than you initially thought. But
you'll go with it anyway cuz you don't know any better :-)

------
dustintownsend
1) This is the truth, but whatever.

2) If you are worried about "getting girls"...maybe you should get a job at
the mall, because your not going to make it as an entrepreneur.

3) It's hard...but that is what makes it so great. If becoming a successful
entrepreneur was easy, then everyone would do be starting companies, but it
would be pointless. The great things in life take lots of hard work (blood,
sweet, tears, etc) - but when you get them you know that you earned them and
that is why they are great!

Entrepreneurs have to be a step above the rest (in terms of work ethics and
dedication)...meaning that we have to live by our compan(y)ies and die by our
compan(y)ies - not worry about stupid stuff like getting girls...

------
umjames
But the results of that hard work can get you girls!

------
noelchurchill
But if you know how to get girls then you probably have what it takes to get
VC

------
thingsilearned
What? No girls? I quit. :)

~~~
steve
Obviously, blored just wants all the girls for himself.

~~~
blored
I wish, if anyone has a girl to spare, I'd be highly interested.

